# muija



## Gavril

Moi kaikille,

Luulen, etten ole vielä perillä "muija"-sanan käytöstä. En nimittäin tiedä, milloin sitä sopii käyttää ja milloin se on loukkaava.

"muija" sopii ehkä seuraavanlaiseen yhteyteen: 
_*
- Muija* osaa siivota, mutta mitä ruoanlaittoon tulee hänellä on kyllä jotakin opittavaa.
_
Mutta, sopisiko se seuraviin yhteyksiin, vai kuulostaisiko halventavalta?

- _Anteeksi, minun täytyy lähteä._ _*Muijaa *hermostuttaa, jos en tule pian kotiin._
_
- Näetkö yhtiön uuden tiedottajan siellä televisiossa? Luulen olevani nähnyt *muijan* ennen, mutten onnistu nyt muista juuri missä.

- Kuulitko, että Minttu palkattiin Jollaan suunnittelijaksi? Meidän pitäisi ostaa *muijalle* onnittelulahja!
_
[Jos kaksi jälkimmäistä virkettä käy, riippuuko niiden sopivuus jonkun verran siitä, puhuuko nainen vai mies?]


Kiitos ja hyvää viikonloppua,
Gavril


----------



## altazure

"Muija"-sanan käyttö vaihtelee huomattavasti henkilöstä toiseen, sillä se on pohjimmiltaan töykeä ilmaus. Itse en esimerkiksi käytä sitä ollenkaan.

Näkemykseni on, että vaikka "muija" voi tarkoittaa ketä tahansa naista, sillä viitataan usein omaan vaimoon. Luulen, että sitä käytetään yleensä tilanteessa, jossa koetaan hyväksyttäväksi puhua kyseisestä naisesta töykeästisti, esimerkiksi miesporukalla baarissa. Tietenkin tämä riippuu puhujista: haluavatko he ylipäänsä puhua naisista töykeään sävyyn.

Tämä on oma mielipiteeni, muut suomalaiset voivat mielellään täydentää.


----------



## Määränpää

_- Mä uskon et mä oon nähny ton *muijan* ennenki, mut mä en just nyt muista missä.
_
Ah, kultainen nuoruus ja ghettospeak!  Pystyn helposti kuvittelemaan, että 14-vuotias tyttö tai poika olisi sanonut tuon. (Miespuolinen henkilö olisi vastaavasti ollut _*jätkä*_.)

Valitettavasti en _enää_ tunne ketään, joka puhuisi noin.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

altazure said:


> "Muija"-sanan käyttö vaihtelee huomattavasti henkilöstä toiseen, sillä se on pohjimmiltaan töykeä ilmaus. Itse en esimerkiksi käytä sitä ollenkaan.
> 
> Näkemykseni on, että vaikka "muija" voi tarkoittaa ketä tahansa naista, sillä viitataan usein omaan vaimoon. Luulen, että sitä käytetään yleensä tilanteessa, jossa koetaan hyväksyttäväksi puhua kyseisestä naisesta töykeästisti, esimerkiksi miesporukalla baarissa. Tietenkin tämä riippuu puhujista: haluavatko he ylipäänsä puhua naisista töykeään sävyyn.
> 
> Tämä on oma mielipiteeni, muut suomalaiset voivat mielellään täydentää.


Olen täysin samaa mieltä.


----------



## etrade

Suosittelisin unohtamaan koko sanan, ettei opi turhia ilmaisuja jotka voi kertoa sivistyneestikin.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos vastauksista.

Tulevaisuudessa käytän varovasti jos ylipäätään tätä "muija"-sanaa.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril, meidän porukassa voit käyttää vapaasti "muija"-sanaa, koska ymmärrämme, että siihen ei sisälly mitään halventavaa. Se on slangisana, joka tarkoittaa _vaimo, nainen, tyttö_ jne.

Sanaa _ämmä_ on käytettävä hiukan varovammin, mutta vain hiukan.


----------

